# Hedgehog Complete?



## jcar2801 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello All!

I found this link to exotic nutrition.com and I found a food called Hedgehog Complete. I am wondering if this would be a better choice over a mix of cat food

http://www.exoticnutrition.com/en741.html

Any advice would be lovely!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

corny corn corn corn, and not a lot of real meat... doesn't look very good to me. Plus having freeze dried mealies right in the mix is just... no. Freeze dried mealies aren't a great choice anyway, and if you do feed them they have to be very carefully fed and dosed to avoid problems. 

Cat food, fresh mealies... yup.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

It's not horrible...but there's a lot of corn in the first 5...as part of a mix it wouldn't be bad:

INGREDIENTS: BLOODMEAL, SOYBEAN MEAL, GROUND CORN, CORN
GLUTEN MEAL, WHOLE ROASTED SOYBEANS, TALLOW, CANE
MOLASSES, DRIED BEET PULP, DRIED MEALWORMS, YEAST CULTURE, L.
ACIDOPHILUS,S. FAECIUM, S. CEREVISIAE, CHOLINE CHLORIDE, VITAMIN
E SUPPLEMENT, COPPER SULFATE, ZINC PROTEINATE, MANGANESE
PROTEINATE, COPPER PROTEINATE, COLBOLT PROTEINATE, THIAMINE
MONOITRATE, VITAMIN A SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN D, VITAMIN E
SUPPLEMENT, ZINC OXIDE, BIOTIN, FOLIC ACID, NIACIN SUPPLEMENT,
PYRIDOXINE HCL, DEHY ALFALFA MEAL, PANTOTHENIC ACID,
RIBOFLAVIN SUPPLEMENT.
GUARANTEED ANALYSIS: CRUDE PROTEIN (MIN) ....
35.01% CRUDE FAT (MIN)..........14.07 % CRUDE FIBER (MIN)....... 17.5%
CRUDE FIBER (MAX).......4.43 % VITA MIN A (MIN)....9042.52 IU/LB.
VITAMIN D (MIN) 2150.0.00 IU/LB. VITAMIN E (MIN) 80.34
IU/LB. CALCIUM .249% PHOSPHORUS .384% ASH 3.59% SELENIUM
0.154 PPM.

I feed Snarf Sunseed as part of his diet: 

Ingredients: Poultry Meal, Blood Meal, Fish Meal, Shrimp Meal, Crab
Meal, Tuna Meal, Chitin Powder, Wheat Bran, Dried Beet Pulp,
Freeze-Dried Mealworms, Fish Oil, Vegetable Oil, Dehulled Soybean
Meal, Yeast Culture, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt,
Choline Chloride, Full Fat Flax Meal, Dried Kelp Meal, L-Lysine,
DL-Methionine, Taurine, Psyllium Seed Husk, Vitamin A Supplement,
Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin C3 Supplement, Niacinamide, Vitamin B12
Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Menadione
Dimethylpyrimidinol Bisulfite (source of Vitamin K activity), Biotin,
Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, L-Ascorbyl
2-Polyphosphate (source of Stabilized Vitamin C), Beta Carotene, Yucca
Schidigera Extract, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation
Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried
Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium
bifidum Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus oryzae Fermentation
Product, Torula Dried Yeast, Cobalt Glucoheptonate, Zinc Sulfate,
Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Ethylenediamine
Dihydroiodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Selenium Yeast, and Sodium Selenite.
Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein 37.0% min Calcium 1.95% max
Crude Fat 7.0% min Phosphorus 1.30% min
Crude Fiber 12.0% max Vitamin A 8,000 IU/lb
Moisture 12.0% max Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) 100 mg/lb min
Calcium 1.45% min


----------



## jcar2801 (Apr 15, 2011)

> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > It's not horrible...but there's a lot of corn in the first 5...as part of a mix it wouldn't be bad:
> ...


What would be a better choice (especially for a 10 week old)?


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I feed Truffle (my 13 week old) a mix of Chicken Soup Cat food, Blue Buffalo kitten and Wellness indoor. Plus live mealworms and live crickets each night.

I do put a little SunFactor on his food to help combat the dry skin he has with quilling. 

I gave him a few bites of baby food meat sticks and he seemed to like them. I just steamed some vegies and cut them up, added diced baby food meat sticks and baby food turkey together. I froze most of it in ice cube trays but left two small helpings out to start to give him (slowly) tonight.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

jcar2801 said:


> What would be a better choice (especially for a 10 week old)?


I don't know anything about babies, so I will let the experts chime in.

I feed Snarf very, very little out of a bag. He eats a mix of real meat, babyfood/canned catfood & vegetables. I mix in about 2 tsp of Sunseed & kibble.

But babies are different...more help will come along...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

What is your baby eating now? and how long have you had him?


----------



## jcar2801 (Apr 15, 2011)

she is eating a blend of iams kitten food and a hedgehog food (I am not at home right now and do not have the box in front of me to tell you the brand name) mixed together. I got her about 4 days ago and that is what they were feeding her when I got her. 

She has been sleeping a lot during the day, but I was told in another section of this forum that that was normal for her age. 

I had also been having some problems trying to get her to drink from a water bottle, but I put a dish in as well as leaving the bottle in and she has been drinking from the dish

(this is all happening at night. I kept her in my room last night to make sure she was eating and drinking and I was awoken by her moving around)

Her poops have been a little abnormal (some slight green tint and a little soft) but over night they have improved and are looking more like normal. I had just chalked this up to being in a new environment too.

As soon as she settles in a little more, I would like to begin the switch to a better food if what I am feeding her is not adequate.

Thanks to everyone for all the advice


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Sleeping during the day is not only normal for a baby - it is normal for all hedgehogs. They are nocturnal, and will always sleep during the day.


----------



## jcar2801 (Apr 15, 2011)

NoDivision said:


> Sleeping during the day is not only normal for a baby - it is normal for all hedgehogs. They are nocturnal, and will always sleep during the day.


I know that they are nocturnal, but I was told that they would sleep a little less as they got older.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You need to keep her on the same food for atleast 2-3 weeks after bringing her home before you start to switch her over. Most people here just feed a mix of high quality, low fat, corn free cat food. The only hedgehog food I would feed, even in a mix, is Sunseed. Most hedgehog foods are corn based and not good for our guys. 

Even adult hedgehogs sleep most of the day. The only time any of my hedgies come out during the day is if I get them up. If you're worried about how much she's eating, count the food you put in her dish at night, then again in the morning.


----------

